# Shiny Coats



## wolfman

What is everybody using to get their GS's to have nice shiny coats?


----------



## Stosh

Nothing special- he eats TOTW, has a nice thick, long shiny coat. He gets an egg a few times a week and I brush him daily


----------



## wolfman

I brush Layla daily too, although I've never tried the egg thing. What do you do with that...crack it raw over her food? Or just a raw egg alone?


----------



## JustMeLeslie

My dogs all get TOTW and I give salmon oil on top of the dry. All coats are shiny and healthy.


----------



## wolfman

Just gave her an egg. Now, I've also heard a lot about people giving them tinned sardines. 
How many sardines do you give her and how often.


----------



## Stosh

If I'm making eggs for my husband I'll cook one for Stosh, sometimes I'll put a raw egg in his meal.


----------



## Samba

I have never given eggs for coat. I would not myself be keen on raw eggs for dogs.

Raw Eggs For Shiny Dog Coat?

I have found a correct balance of omega fatty acids to most improve coat condition and shine.


----------



## NancyJ

I think it is the red mud baths. Maybe I should start a red neck dog spa.

Let dogs roll around in mud then for a bath in the muddy pond then brushe

combed by wait-a-minute vines. (We DO have shiny coats though)


----------



## wolfman

Ok, so back to the tinned sardines...anyone using these? How many do you give them and how often?


----------



## Jax08

Nothing. RAW diet with fish oil, vit c, vit e supplements. I noticed dandruff the other day so time to give her a bath with Emu oil shampoo. The dandruff is due to our extremely dry house from wood heat. Just brushing her brings out the shine.


----------



## NancyJ

I was joking though red mud is part of my life ........
but I think a healthy dog naturally has a shiny coat.
I do not feed raw but I do feed a grain free diet.


----------



## cassadee7

Saber's coat is SUPER shiny, people comment on it all the time. She eats Orijen LBP and gets the occasional vegetable, bit of yogurt, knuckle bone to chew, bully sticks, and Zuke's chicken treats for training 

I use EarthBath puppy to wash her but not very often... only 3 baths in her life (4.5 months) and I mostly put the soap on her feet which are the dirtiest part.


----------



## vomlittlehaus

Just having my dog on a raw diet has improved her coat condition. She was on kibble for 3 yrs and always had just a tiny bit of flakes. Her coat was shinny though. I have since gone raw and only has flakes when shedding and during winter (wood heat). Even then the flakes are minimal. K9 Power Products has a supplement called show stopper that she gets also, and that makes her coat even healthier.


----------



## GSD_Xander

I've heard a lot of people say satin balls work well...I haven't personally tried them but keep meaning to. I think they can also put weight on a dog rather rapidly so you'd want to limit them. I think some supplements like fish oil would work well or the sardines. 

Holistic Dog - Satinballs Satin Balls


----------



## pistolp1

oRIJEN, k9 superfuel, emu oil shampoo and skin spray.


----------



## rebelsgirl

TOTW and omega 3's. Zoe's looks shinier than the others but I think that's because she has more black in her and it reflects the light more.


----------



## Kay

I've noticed a change since I started giving her canned sardines. We feed her Arcana dry and a variety of soft (Merrick black cans, Weruva, TOTW). She gets half a can or sardines every second or third day. 

We used to feed her TOTW, but her stools are the smallest/hardest they've ever been since we started feeding her Arcana & the sardines. My guess would be it's the sardines.


----------



## Gretchen

Nordic Naturals cod liver oil, Solid Gold Sea Meal, Earthbath deodorant spritz and brushing, raw for breakfast, and just switched to Orijen - it is finally available where I live.


----------



## Lilie

Grain free kibble and raw chicken. Sardines once a week. Fish oil supplement daily. I'll give a raw egg in the shell every once in a great while, just for the entertainment value. 

His treats are raw chicken feet, and some deer meat.


----------



## rebelsgirl

Yes, brushing. My dogs get brushed a lot. Zoe tends to pick up grass so bad in her thick coat. Sometimes she reminds me of a lint brush for grass. Duke still doesn't have a lot of fur, but what he does has looks nice and healthy.


----------



## KayElle

TOTW Salmon in the fall and winter, TOTW venison/bison in the spring and summer, 2000 mg of salmon oil and 400 mg vitamin E per day, Nuvet multivitamin and joint supplements every day. Also, bacon grease (large tablespoon) every am feeding and snacks of frozen green beans, broccoli and also string cheese bits. I have a ttenage son playing lacrosse right now ... he eats like a horse, so I make alot of big breakfasts of bacon, sausage and eggs for him every morning before school ...that's why I have bacon grease every day for the dogs. Also, I brush every day.


----------



## Wolfiesmom

Wolfie eats Fromms Adult Gold Large Breed formula mixed with a teaspoon of ground milled flax seed and a teaspoon of wheat germ.


----------



## 4TheDawgies

brushing, salmon oil, and a good diet


----------



## rjThor

I feed Thor SOLID GOLD WOLF CUB large breed puppy food, he's pure black, and has a very shiny black coat, I get alot of compliments on his coat when I take him to the dog park, or just walking.


----------



## GrayWolf

I did notice using curry brushes(Zoom Groom) does "shine up the coat" and pull the dirt out of it.


----------

